# Hecht: Süßwasser- oder Salzwasserfisch



## Lasse (11. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, dass der Hecht ein Süßwasserfisch ist, denn ich habe im Süßwasser schon welche gefangen. Nun kam ein Angelfreund zum mir und zeigte mir Bilder vom Boddenangeln auf Rügen. Die Hechte die dort gefangen wurden, sehen genauso aus wie die normalen Süßwasserhechte. Jetzt meine Frage:
Ist der Hecht nun ein Fisch wie der Aal, dass er in Süß- und in Salzwasser leben kann, oder ist im Meer ein anderer Art von Hecht?
Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Kurzer (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hecht: Süßwasser- oder Salzwasserfisch*

http://www.angelparadies-ruegen.de/frame.htm und http://www.bodden-angeln.de/index.html hier kannst Du nachlesen das Hecht auch in der offenen Ostsee gefangen werden! 

Der Hecht kann also sowohl als auch im Süß.-und Saözwasser leben.

Hoffe Dir etwas geholfen zu haben.

Gruß


----------



## taildancer (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hecht: Süßwasser- oder Salzwasserfisch*

Hallo,
der hecht ist ein Süßwasserfisch,der allerdings auch im Brackwasser(leicht salizges wasser,meist stellen wo sich süß und salzwasser vermischen) leben kann.
Weiter im norden an den küsten schwedens und finnlands ist das ostseewasser so salzarm,dass hechte da überall vorkommen.
Die boddengewässer sind brackwasser!
grössere hechte vertragen auch einwenig salzigeres wasser,sodass sie sich sogar einwenig aus den bodden raustrauen!
falls meine infos falsch sind,bitte ich um verbesserung!


----------



## rüganer (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hecht: Süßwasser- oder Salzwasserfisch*

Hallo Leute,
die erklärung von taildancer war schon ganz gut.
also der hecht ist KEIN salzwasserfisch. aber! er verträgt brackwasser bis zu einem salzgehalt von ca. 1 % (= 10 promille). dadurch erklärt sich das fehlen des hechtes in der wismarbucht und weiter westlich gelegenen gewässern. die von mir angesprochene 1 % grenze liegt ca. auf dem längengrad von kap arkona, d. h. westlich arkona > 1% und östlich weniger.
im sommer verschieben sich diese bereiche etwas. 
insgesamt scheint in den letzten jahren der salzgehalt gesunken zu sein (klimaänderung), dadurch können hechte immer weiter in die südliche ostsee vordringen. dahingegen nimmt der dorschbestand immer mehr ab und es ist nur eine frage der zeit bis der dorsch ausgestorben ist.
hechte können salzgehalte von ca. 1 % vertragen. das hat aber nichts mit ihrer größe zu tun, sondern mit ihrer anpassungsfähigkeit an veränderte umweltbedingungen. 
wenn du weitere infos wünschst, empfehle ich dir
"Wir angeln Hecht", "Wir angeln in Bodden und Haffen" von Ulrich Basan aus dem VEB Sportverlag Berlin der DDR.
Da werden konkret die Auswirkungen des Salzgehaltes auf den Hecht beschrieben (Wachstum, Erblindung ..)


----------



## Lasse (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hecht: Süßwasser- oder Salzwasserfisch*

Danke für die Ausführungen. Die reichen mir schon. Es war bloß seltsam,dass die Hechte nur in der Ostsee oder Teilen davon vorkommen und woanders nicht. Hier konnte mir das kein Angelfreund erklären, weil das alles keine Boddenangler sind. Jetzt ist alles klar. Vielen Dank nochmal. Jetzt bin ich wieder schlauer.
MfG Lasse#6


----------



## drathy (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hecht: Süßwasser- oder Salzwasserfisch*

Gilt das auch für Weißfische?
Ich kann mich an einen Ostsee-Urlaub nicht allzu weit entfernt von einer Bodden-Mündung erinnern, in dem wir Angler getroffen haben, die damals "angeblich" Rotfedern beim Brandungsangeln gefangen haben.
Kann das stimmen?


----------



## taildancer (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hecht: Süßwasser- oder Salzwasserfisch*

Das gilt auch für andere fische.es gibt da bestimmt unterschiede in der salzverträglichkeit,aber möglich ist es bestimmt!
ind finnland kannst du an der küste rotaugen barsche hechte aber auch heringe fangen!
bis zu einem bestimmt salzgehalt ist also alles möglich!


----------



## archie (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Hecht: Süßwasser- oder Salzwasserfisch*

Hallo |wavey:,

ich hab mal beim Brandungsangeln auf Usedom einen 5 1/2 pfündigen Brassen gefangen, eigentlich war der Tauwurm für Aal bestimmt gewesen|kopfkrat.

Ralf


----------

